# HELP!! Computer is beeping and wont start up...??



## Michelle Amie (May 2, 2010)

BASIC PROB: Computer wont turn on - beeping.

WHOLE PROB:
Maybe a couple of weeks ago now i turned my computer on and it had all these scary messages saying that my drive F had a hardware problem (I have 5 terabyte drives on my comp) So i backed my drive F up on an external Drive and then my computer never gave me another message about it again. So it went forgotten.

Then three days ago someone else turned on my computer and they said some messages came up - although i wasn't there so don't really know happened. 

My computer worked fine after that.

Last night i shut my computer down normally. However when i went to turn it on again this morning it started beeping.

I pressed the on button and it made a noise that it was starting up and then starts beeping at me - 21 times then 22 times then 23 times and then 23 times again (each with a little pause in-between) and then it sounds like it is turning of and turning on again and then the beeping starts again... 

I have no idea what is happening. I opened my computer up and dusted it... but that didn't work. There is also no image on the screen.

My computer is reasonably new - maybe a year old. And hasn't had any problems before. 

Its really important that my computer starts asap as it is my work computer and has ALL my work on it!!

So any help would be MUCH appreciated! 

Thank you.


----------



## HenniganWilson (May 22, 2009)

well you know your in trouble when you hear beeps 

basically beeps that are continuous normally mean one of 3 things, graphics card error, memory error or motherboard faliure.

however, considering you have had harddisk issues before lets start there.

3 rules to always follow when working on a pc's insides, turn off the power at the source, ground yourself frequently (touching an exposed metal pipe in your home is an quick way to do it) and finally never put hardware on anything that builds up static (such as a carpet or sheet)

Open your case, in the back of your hard discs and cd drives there will be 2 cables (1 power, 1 ide/sata) make a note of were these are and unplug them all from the hard discs/cd/dvd drives. try starting up, any luck? if so plug them back in, in pairs (i.e. power and ide/sata cable) and turn it on one by one until you find the dud hardware. also make sure you check the other end of all the cables to make sure that if they plug in anywhere, they are fully plugged in.

if it doesn't start, leave them unplugged until you have finished testing everything. we are basically eliminating things as we go.

Time to check that the memory and graphics cards are actually plugged in fully.

If they are then look at where you plug your monitor in, is there a second blue socket on your tower (this is an onboard graphics card) if so unplug your graphics card (unscrew it, look for the little plastic clip at the right, release the clip and pull firmly but not harshly) and place it on a non conductive surface (a table for example) . try pluging your monitor into the other socket and see if it starts

if not, leave the card out for the time being.

next memory, do you have more than 1 piece of memory (hit google if you need to know what it looks like) if so remove all but 1 piece, try starting up, swap which piece you try, start it up again, any luck? only have 1 piece? try swaping where its plugged in.

if non of this works unplug any other cards that were under the graphics card (if applicable) and try again

if this doesn't work then the motherboard or cpu or both have died.

In which case you need to replace the motherboard, cpu, memory graphics card and any other cards. (you can probably get away with just replacing the motherboard and cpu but their is always a risk that the graphics/other cards malfunctioned and cause the motherboard to blow......your choice. if you feel uncomfortable with any off this then get the pc into an independant computer shop (not a large store, they will rip you off) make sure you ring around to get an idea of hourly rates for their time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to check what the bios beeps are telling you check them here

www.bioscentral.com

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------

